
Ask HN: Are you using Google Cloud in production? - mrburton
I have been asking various people I know about their experience with GCP vs. AWS.<p>I&#x27;m curious about who has been using GCP at scale and it being reliable?
======
SmirkingRevenge
I guess it depends on what scale you are talking about. I used GCP at a
previous employer, a small saas startup, that was dealing with thousands of
api requests per second, and lots of big(ish) data processes on the back-end.
We made use of GKE, Bigquery, Pubsub, Stackdriver, GCS, Compute, Dataproc,
Cloud functions, Data studio and Cloud SQL mostly.

I had a really positive experience with GCP - I think for every one of those
services, the workflow and developer experience was far more pleasant and easy
going than my experiences have been on AWS. GCP just clicks with me more, for
some reason. To me, it feels like they put more thought into their suite of
offerings and how they all work together.

Lots of the services on AWS have a great deal of overlap. That alone can waste
a surprising amount of time, just figuring out which you ought to use for your
use case - which is not always easy to discover. I'm constantly underwhelmed
and disappointed by most AWS services, and keep finding that I'm better off
just using AWS as a glorified ec2 VM hosting service.

------
buremba
We switched from Athena to Pub/Sub & BigQuery and ECS to GCP Kubernetes
recently and our architecture became much more powerful & easy to maintain.

